# DSC-WX150 "Mode Switch" question



## spartacus_33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just joined the forum... and I just bought a little *Sony DSC-WX150* Cybershot.

Camera is pretty simple, but one thing is throwing me:

The *MODE SWITCH* 

The *Mode Switch* allows you to slide a button between "*Still Images*" "*Sweep/Panorama*" and "*Movie*".

To take a still image... you press the "*Shutter Button*".

To begin recording... you press the "*Movie*" button.  To stop recording you press the "*Movie*" button again.

What in the heck is the MODE BUTTON for??? I can take a still when this is set to *Movie*... I can record when this is set to *Still*.

I thought maybe the sliding this button between the three options would affect what appeared when I pressed the *Menu *button... but the Menu button does not appear to be affected by where the Mode button is set.

Please help... the instructions don't go into much detail:

http://esupport.sony.com/docs/dvimag/DSCWX100_WX150_guide/en/contents/02/01/01/01.html?search=mode

Thanks,
Spartacus_33


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 10, 2013)

no.


----------



## spartacus_33 (Jan 11, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> no.


No?  What kind of answer is that Joe?  Thanks for the help.


----------

